# Atticus in his new clip!



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Just beautiful - what a pose!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What a little lion! Love his blended topknot.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Atticus is so adorable and it's one of my most favorite names!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I think he looks great. And, he has got to be the absolutely cutest toy I have ever seen!!! He just has "hug me" written all over his face.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice job! I love his coat and his tail!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Atticus is a real handsome dude!!


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Ohmygoodness! The clip is fantastic on him, he's just a doll!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He looks good, great job!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

You did a fantastic job!! Atticus is adorable as well.  The only thing I would change (other than growing out hair in a few places) is his tail band, it's too big IMO. I was at a dog show the other day and noticed that the tail bands are itty-bitty on the toys, probably about a finger's width or so. Also, if you want a really nice finish on him, you'll need to completely straighten his coat, I saw some curliness going on in the front. Anyways, those are some really tiny things I saw, and over all Atticus looks amazing.  I bet he's the talk of the town now!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Eeek! I get excited every time I see a picture-post of Atticus. He is so photogenic and makes my heart melt in every picture. Love his new clip, too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way (it's totally not meant to be) but Atticus is probably one of the only poodles I've seen who's pigment has faded but still rocks it well.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------

